# Rio Versileader



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

Has anyone tried these? 

http://www.rioproducts.com/fishing-leaders/versileader/saltwater-versileaders/

I have an intermediate line but only one reel. I'm thinking about trying these to get the fly down quick, without having to swap lines out. If anyone has tried them I'd like to hear their thoughts.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I appreciate your wanting to maximize the use of a single reel, but I am not sure the Versitip is a great solution. I have tried it, as a friend gave me a set, they were not thrilled with it either. If you have free access to the system, I would say go for it, but if you have to purchase it you might want to try it first. I didn't like the feel or the way the loop to loop connection went through the guides. What weight do need? Mine is an eight weight and you are welcome to try it, if I can find it that is.


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

I have an 8wt but I'm not in Pensacola, I'm in Valdosta, GA.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

How deep do you want to go? For the beach, I use either a RIO integrated shooting head or floating WF SA line. I have a 9 wt. I tie pretty simple and sparse patterns in order to get the fly down. If need be, I'll use heavy dumbbell eyes, but I don't like chuck'in and duck'in much.


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

As far as for the surf, I don't think I need to get down more than a foot if that. I was mainly asking about it for freshwater.


----------

